# ausdrucken von fotos mit tintenstrahldrucker (dpi chaos)



## mR.fLopPy (8. Juni 2003)

hallo leute..
also nur um es von anfang an los zu werden.. ich weiß das es nicht rentabel ist wenn man über seinen tintenstrahldrucker versucht hochwertige bilder auszudrucken.. nur ich wollte fragen wie das ist mit den dpi ist.. man sagt ja das zum ausdrucken ein foto schon 200 - 300 dpi haben sollte.. nur welche auflösung wäre da beim schießen angebracht?
ich tippe mal was mit 2048x1280 od. so.. und wie geh ich dann mit dem drucken vor?

soll ich das bild her nehmen..
photoshop rein laden
dpi auf 300 rauf setzen..

und dann direkt über photoshop ausdrucken?
od. kann ich es noch als PDF exportieren und dann ausdrucken ohne einen qualitätsverlust zu riskieren. weil wenn ich das bild ausdrucke möchte ich gerne das es über die ganze seite geht.. und ich weiß das Acrobat soetwas unterstützt.

danke mal im voraus für antworten
peace flop


----------



## goela (8. Juni 2003)

Also das Minimum für das Audrucken eines Fotos auf einem Tintenstrahldrucker ist auf jedenfall die Auflösung des Druckers.
Ich würde sogar eine höhere Auslösung an den Drucker senden, da er womöglich dann die Daten besser "rippen" sprich umrechnen kann (ist aber wahrscheinlich eher Theorie).

Am Besten mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

Moment.. Du kannst nicht die Auflösung des Druckers nehmen, die kann man nicht mit der "normalen" dpi-Angabe vergleichen.

200-300 dpi, wie Du schon geschrieben hast Floppy, ist schon richtig. 300 ist optimal, weniger dpi bis 200 kann aber auch noch sehr okay sein. Wenn Du mit 2048x1280 Deine Fotos schießt, sind das bei 300dpi rund 18x13cm Fotos auf Papier und bei 200dpi fast A4. Wenn Du größere Fotos haben möchtest, mußt Du mit entsprechend mehr Pixeln fotografieren, wenn die Kamera kann. 

Um zu sehen wie das Bild aufs Papier gedruckt wird, kannst Du in Photoshop z.b. eine neue Datei anlegen und dort die Maße 20x30cm, 300Pixel/Inch(300dpi) einstellen. Danach das Foto einfach in das leere A4-Blatt reinkopieren und dort nach herzenslust verkleinern und vergrößern. Eventuell Nachschärfen nicht vergessen. Dann einfach ausdrucken.


----------



## goela (8. Juni 2003)

Und warum kann man die beiden Auflösungen nicht miteinander vergleichen? Dies musst Du mir aber Erklären. Ich dachte immer es wäre das Selbe!
Wie sieht es dann mit der DPI Angabe bei Scanner aus?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2003)

Hi,

niemals die Bilder kleiner rechnen. Immer alles nutzen, was deine Bilddatei hergibt.
Je besser, desto besser.  Eigentlich ja auch logisch.

Warum sollte ein Ausdruck besser werden, wenn ich das Bld vorher kleiner mache?

Also:
1. Mit maximaler Auflösung fotografieren
2. Bild evtl. in Photoshop nachkorrigieren
3. Die Ausgabegröße mit ausgeschaltetem "Bild neu berechnen" (!!!) an die gewünschten cm anpassen.
4. ausdrucken

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## mR.fLopPy (8. Juni 2003)

mhm.. also das beste was ich mit meiner kamera schaffe ist ein bild im *.tiff format.. wenn ich so ein foto schieße ist meine speicherkarte voll..  also nicht ganz.. ich hab nur eine 16 MB karte.. das bild verbraucht so im schnitt zw. 10 und 14 MB speicherplatz.. nur ob dieses bild viel besser als ein normales *.jpg bild in der selben auflösung beim ausdruck ist, ist halt fraglich. ich mach mir nur deswegen gedanken weil unsere schule für den "tag der offenen tür" nächstes jahr ein neues plakat mit der abbildung der schule mache möchte und dieses plakat ca. 60cm breit und 80cm hoch ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mR.fLopPy _
> *... TIF ... das bild verbraucht zw. 10 und 14 MB ... und dieses plakat ca. 60cm breit und 80cm hoch ist. *



Nach deinen Angaben dürftest du etwa 4 Megapixel haben.
Für einen Ausdruck auf 60x80cm wäre das eine Ausgabeauflösung von nur etwa 76 dpi. Da wird kein knochenscharfes Hochglanzposter bei rauskommen können. Also entweder das Foto nicht formatfüllend verwenden oder deutlich bessere Digitalkamera oder eben mit der geringeren Qualität zufrieden sein. 

Über ein trommelgescanntes Mittelformat-Foto werden wir vermutlich nicht reden müssen, nehm ich mal an.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## mR.fLopPy (8. Juni 2003)

3,3 mega pixel  aber knapp *g* nein.. ich hab auch nicht gedacht das mit meiner kamera zu machen. die schule besitzt selber eine spiegelreflex kamera mit der sie ihr letztes plakat schon gemacht haben. ein wirklich tolles gerät. zwar nicht das neueste aber trotzdem.
die idee mit dem trommelscanner ist auch nicht schlecht.. nur ganz ehrlich ich wüsste nicht wer mir das machen würde.. eine wirklich gute und bahnbrechende erfindung wäre eine digital kamera mit der möglichkeit bilder als vektorgrafiken zu speichern.. nie mehr pixel *seufz*  

*g* peace
flop


----------



## Vitalis (8. Juni 2003)

> Hi,
> 
> niemals die Bilder kleiner rechnen. Immer alles nutzen, was deine Bilddatei hergibt.
> Je besser, desto besser.  Eigentlich ja auch logisch.
> ...


Ich hab halt einfach die Erfahrung gemacht, daß Fotos direkt aus der Kamera immer etwas unscharf sind, wegen der Farbinterpolation. Wenn Du nun ein 10x15-Foto haben möchtest, es beispielsweise bei 300dpi auf diese Maße verkleinerst und dann ordentlich nachschärfst, bekommst Du bessere Ergebnisse, als einfach alle verfügbaren Pixel ohne Bearbeitung zu printen. So meinte ich das...


----------

